# Her majesty



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Princess Hank!

Today I have nothing to do so I took my moms camera and took some half decent pictures of Hank
Photobucket hasn't been cooperating with me lately so im using TB to upload
I hope everyone isn't sick of all the pictures I post :lol:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

and the last one


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a pretty bird.


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

So cute and such pretty markings ... I love the grapevine hanging wreath you have for her. I have a plant hook not doing anything in our family room ... hmm good place for a birdy swing!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovemybirdies said:


> So cute and such pretty markings ... I love the grapevine hanging wreath you have for her. I have a plant hook not doing anything in our family room ... hmm good place for a birdy swing!


Thanks

She loves her grapevine wreaths!

She has the giant ceiling one then a smaller one inside her cage.


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Birdie says he'd do heartwings for Hank anyday!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i just love Hank!! and no i never get sick of cute bird photos


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Every time I see pictures of Hank I am in awe with her beauty . Her mutation is very special.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Hank is SO pretty..........


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
She's such a little crazy spoiled princess
Im sure if Hank could read she would be flattered:lol:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Her Majesty would be _Queen_ Hank, not Princess! :rofl:
Long live Queen Hank, whose beauty will go down in history!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I dont know if its the camera angle but she's got pretty big feet! xDD
But she's still a real beaut


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You have a stunning birdie! Nice pics


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

echolalia said:


> Her Majesty would be _Queen_ Hank, not Princess! :rofl:
> Long live Queen Hank, whose beauty will go down in history!


:lol: oh yes Queen Hank!
How could I get her titles mixed up I hope she can forgive such a horrendous mistake. 
I think a feast of extra millet is in order



ludanmei said:


> I dont know if its the camera angle but she's got pretty big feet! xDD
> But she's still a real beaut


Now that I'm looking at it her feet are kinda big :lol:
She's so odd


----------

